# Available Free agents



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

http://insidehoops.com/nbafreeagents.shtml

I know we are limited with the amount of money we can spend, so let's be realistic in whom we can afford.

Malik Rose would be an excellent player to obtain, he plays Shaquille O'Neal quite often and always does a fine job. He is a true journeyman with limited skills but makes up for it by exhibiting true basketball smarts such as positioning himself on defense, understanding what is expected of him and using what he has to the best of his ability. He definitely gets high grades for his hustle and determined style of play. Personally I cannot see San Antonio watching him go to the Lakers.

OK Lakers fans -- you are the GM

Who Do We Sign?


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Free Agent Possibilities...*

-Point Guards-
Jacque Vaughn
Jeff McInnis
Eric Strickland
Kevin Ollie
Travis Best
Troy Hudson

--Shooting Guards--

---Small Forwards---
Lee Nailon
Eduard Najera
Michael Redd
Donyell Marshall

----Power Forwards----
Scott Williams
Keon Clark

-----Centers-----
Sean Marks
Malik Rose


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*FA*

Defintely Rose, if we can. He has a nice jump shot aswell, we should trade Walker, so we can put Rose in the starting lineup, and have Horry come off of the bench.


----------



## Prico (May 27, 2002)

Travis Best would certainly be interesting, he has the experience & change of pace we need to keep the pressure on while the regulars rest. I have always been a fan of his but can we afford a player of his caliber.

Is Hunter going to stay & if he leaves or is traded how much does he make?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*free agents*

I doubt the Lakers would get Travis Best. Although I guess he could sign with LA for a year, win a championship, and leave. Like Glen Rice, Horace Grant and Tyronn Lue.:upset:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Rice was acquired in a trade-and he was with us for several years. Don't diss G-Money


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Rice*

Don't get your info messed up Wilt. Rice was with LA for a year and a half. He said that he was going to go somewhere else after they won the ring, so the Lakers quickly did a sign and trade deal. He wanted to leave, they didn't just trade him.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Malik Rose all the way.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Ty Lue...*

Tyronn Lue did not sign as a FA. He was drafted in the late first of the 98 draft by Denver and traded to LA. He played for LA 3 years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Team needs in order of priorty-

A shooting guard/small forward if George leaves and Shaw doesn't come back, both are highly likely
A physical big man
A quick guard (either a point or a 2)

I think we can get all 3 just through the draft and FA's. If Rose isn't a possibily a guy like Clancy would be great and we can spend our exceptions on guards. Or we can draft a guy like Lenny Cooke at #27 and give him 10 minutes a game and time to grow, and then try to get a big man. I wouldn't be that worried if we came back with the same front court as last year.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We should trade down and get a couple more picks-the draft is really deep and we could fill some needs. I doubt Samaki will be traded,so the only veteran big man I can see us getting is Oakley Travis Best would be nice-but I am not sure how much he would wan


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*FA*

If we got Oakley, we'd give up Walker. If we got Best, we'd give up Hunter. Someone is going to get traded.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I hope the Lakers don't give up Samaki if they get Oakley-he is just locker room cancer. Samaki is younger and with some help he could be a decent player.I also don't think the Lakers will be able to get Rose, someone will outspend us.The only big men I see us getting are Willis and Oakley  becuase they both want to come here and play for a small salary.(neither will play a lot). As for Hunter I hope he leaves if we cant trade him.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

I like this annual beating the Spurs in the playoffs and then signing their big men. When is Duncan a free agent?Ha Ha

I think Rose would be a great guy to get, but the only way he'd come here is if he would be willing to play for less money and get a ring. 

Best would be the same situation, but I'd love to get them and let go of Hunt and Walker.

I think it's also important to keep George.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Lakers*

Yeah, if the Lakers sign Rose, a pattern will start to form. 

If Shaq has some kind of serious injury this upcoming season, we can just sign Tim Duncan, next offseason. :laugh: The other NBA teams would look like this guy --->:upset:


----------

